# Purchasing a South African Red Week - Marc Thomas



## cyseitz (Jan 30, 2014)

I have spoken to Marc about purchasing a 3 Bedoom Red Week in South Africa to use as a PIC in the Wyndham company.  He did find me something and sent me a contract.  My husband wanted to me do a little research on him and his company before I sign the contract.  
So, I Googled his name and found some complaints as well as some good.  Does anyone have any experience with him.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 30, 2014)

What is a 'PIC' in Wyndham?

As to Marc, I haven't worked with him, but it sounds like you've found some of the past messages from those who have.

Only advice I'd have is to avoid any TS affiliated with the Bullfrog.  You may want to run the name of the resort by Carolinian who IMO is pretty savvy about this.

BTW, exchange rate with SA has been steadily improving.  It's currently 11.17 which is better than when I purchased a SA clear back in '03 or so.  Makes for inexpensive levies and good RCI TPU value (at least for now).


----------



## cyseitz (Feb 2, 2014)

muranojo said:


> What is a 'PIC' in Wyndham?


PIC is basically when Wyndham takes a week that you own outside of Wyndham and put it into the RCI system.  The Wyndham owner receives points in exchange for Wyndham using the week in their program.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2014)

On TUG, people are dumping South African weeks right and left - are you sure you want to BUY one?


----------



## cedars (Feb 3, 2014)

*ok for me*

I am still able to make use of mine as I am flexible and can book well in advance.  For the cost I have had excellent returns.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 3, 2014)

I completed a timeshare-related transaction with Marc in mid-2013.  It went very smoothly.  I sent him a couple inquiries in the recent months and found his response time "more than satisfactory."


----------



## cyseitz (Feb 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> On TUG, people are dumping South African weeks right and left - are you sure you want to BUY one?



I looked here in the Marketplace but I don't see any that are three bedrooms. Only a few listed there.
Where should I go to find these that are being dumped?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2014)

cyseitz said:


> I looked here in the Marketplace but I don't see any that are three bedrooms. Only a few listed there.
> Where should I go to find these that are being dumped?



Hi Cynthia - I don't know if you can find a 3 bdm., but the Bargain Deals forum is where Tuggers post free timeshares:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------

